# Opening Bank Account in Spain



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

We hoped get the answer to this question directly from the horse's mouth but were not so well synchronised with banking hours during our trip to Spain.

I'm resident in France, seriously considering buying property in Spain in the next 6 months. So I'm talking about an account for non-resident because we'll maintain our activity & tax residence in France some years more.

What paperwork will a Spanish bank ask for? 
ID of course, but is proof of address in Spain necessary or will our French address do the trick?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

I've found some info but would still appreciate your advice;
any major banks to steer clear of?
will they require translations of French documents?
any rules about money transfers from non - EU countries?
Does the _certificado de no residencia _ has to be done in the same city where you open your account? (don't know exactly where we're buying yet).


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Poloss said:


> We hoped get the answer to this question directly from the horse's mouth but were not so well synchronised with banking hours during our trip to Spain.
> 
> I'm resident in France, seriously considering buying property in Spain in the next 6 months. So I'm talking about an account for non-resident because we'll maintain our activity & tax residence in France some years more.
> 
> ...


I opened a "Non resident" bank account in Spain (in 2014) and I had to show them my Passport and a British utility bill from a major supplier ie British Gas.

They took photocopies of everything then I had to sign loads of forms related to the account. 

I supplied them with some money and off I went.

I had no problems transferring money into that account from my account in the UK. When I eventually came to live here I soon changed the account to a residential type.

Non resident accounts can be quite expensive to maintain. 

Steve


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Are you sure you need a Spanish bank account? Our Caisse d'Epargne account allows us to spend and withdraw euros from any ATM without any additional charges being incurred. One benefit from being in the eurozone.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

I opened a non-resident account with Sabadell in June. They asked for my passport and also documentary proof of my UK national insurance number. I did not have a Spanish address but that was not required.

Initially I was told that there would be a 30 Euro charge for a debit card, but I was not charged this. I have made several currency transfers from the UK. The first time Sabadell charged me a fee of 1.63, subsequent transfers have not been charged.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

ccm47 said:


> Are you sure you need a Spanish bank account? Our Caisse d'Epargne account allows us to spend and withdraw euros from any ATM without any additional charges being incurred. One benefit from being in the eurozone.


Quite right for paying in shops & withdrawing cash
but to buy property in Spain it's necessary to have an account in Spain.

Thanks for your replies Tom1957 & tebo53


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Poloss said:


> Quite right for paying in shops & withdrawing cash
> but to buy property in Spain it's necessary to have an account in Spain.
> 
> Thanks for your replies Tom1957 & tebo53


Why do you think you need an account in Spain to buy or sell a property? Some transactions are carried out in sterling without going near a Spanish bank.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you think you need an account in Spain to buy or sell a property? Some transactions are carried out in sterling without going near a Spanish bank.


Perhaps the O/P is looking to pay Spanish utility companies by direct debit. We could manage without a Spanish bank account if we didn't own a property.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Why do you think you need an account in Spain to buy or sell a property? Some transactions are carried out in sterling without going near a Spanish bank.


I asked an Immobiliara about this possibility last week. 
He explained: if both buyer & seller are (tax?) residents in UK, sterling transaction is possible;
however if one or both of the parties are resident in Spain or eurozone, the transaction must be in euros.
I don't have any bank accounts in UK; I'm resident in France.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Poloss said:


> I asked an Immobiliara about this possibility last week.
> He explained: if both buyer & seller are (tax?) residents in UK, sterling transaction is possible;
> however if one or both of the parties are resident in Spain or eurozone, the transaction must be in euros.
> I don't have any bank accounts in UK; I'm resident in France.


So why is there an issue with your French bank account, which I assume is in Euros? (I think it's a good idea, though, to have an account in Spain  )


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Poloss said:


> We hoped get the answer to this question directly from the horse's mouth but were not so well synchronised with banking hours during our trip to Spain.
> 
> I'm resident in France, seriously considering buying property in Spain in the next 6 months. So I'm talking about an account for non-resident because we'll maintain our activity & tax residence in France some years more.
> 
> ...


You don't need an address in Spain to open a non-resident account but you will almost certainly need to provide documents proving you are resident and paying tax in another country. However (as I said on another post) each bank seems to be drawing up its own rules in the light of the new anti money laundering legislation.


----------

